# How to use Advocate for ear mites?



## Shoong (Jan 17, 2010)

hi all,

Fairly sure my cat has ear mites, have seen some discharge & she's cut herself by scratcing. I've got some Johnsons Ear Drops in the cupboard but I've heard that you can use Advocate flea treatment...

Is it just a case of Administering to the ear like any other drop treatment? And is it a one shot deal as Advocate isn't cheap?

thanks,

shoong


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Shoong said:


> hi all,
> 
> Fairly sure my cat has ear mites, have seen some discharge & she's cut herself by scratcing. I've got some Johnsons Ear Drops in the cupboard but I've heard that you can use Advocate flea treatment...
> 
> ...


Shoong, I am absolutely certain that you do NOT use Advocate In the ear. You put a vial of stuff at the nape of the neck and let it do its work from there. But please do not put that stuff in your cat's ear.

Please also make sure you have the advocate for cats.


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

EEK! I'm pretty certain you shouldn't put it in your Cats ears!!
When I suspected my Cat had ear mites the vet prescribed advocate but he just put it on her neck like a usual spot-on flea treatment.

I wouldn't advise self diagnosis though as ALL symptoms in my girl pointed to ear mites but it was actually an allergy. So please do see your vet.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Shoong said:


> hi all,
> 
> Fairly sure my cat has ear mites, have seen some discharge & she's cut herself by scratcing. I've got some Johnsons Ear Drops in the cupboard but I've heard that you can use Advocate flea treatment...
> 
> ...


I do not know the answer to this but ,I'm fairly certain that it should be administered as for fleas.Which is to part the skin at the base of the neck,between the shoulder blades where the cat cant reach to lick it,Im sure if you read the instructions on the packet it will explain.I definitely would not use it as a drop in the ear.Please be careful and if in doubt ask a vet for advice.

I must ,must ,must learn to speed type.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

dont use johns for ear drops

how to use advocate for earmites:

Clean out the cats ears with tussie & some water, put t he advocate ON THE BACK OF THE NECK, *NOT IN THE EAR*!!!!!!!!!!!

do not clean them again for 3weeks then repeat the cleaning & adovocate, then do it every 4weeks, *advocate also worms and fleas *so just keep up the treatment., adovcate is actually quite cheap 3months is about £20 for all of the above that it does, unless you want further problems by not treating it.

ear mites give a very dark crusty in the ear, also white little things can be seen moving sometimes, blood can be seen normalyl from the cat stratching her earole!!

id see the vet anyway incase it is something else, pets cost money if they get ill we need to sort it out quick smart 

clean house aswell


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

My cat had a really bad case of ear mites when we got her and the vet said they were the filthiest ears he'd ever seen . The vet cleaned her ears whilst she was getting spayed and then we followed up with Advocate (on back of neck!) and twice-daily ear rinses with Epi-Otic. She hated the ear rinses and we had to wrap her in a towel; carefully administer the ear wash and rub round her ears to ensure it went down before she could shake it all out. It took a good few weeks but was worth the effort because she finally stopped scratching . We also had to clean the carpet thoroughly because you could actually see them if you looked closely (yuk...) I agree that you should really get the vet to take a look just in case it isn't mites.


----------



## Shoong (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

I'll continue with the ear drops & light dabbing, if it doesn't better we're off to the vets (yet again!) 

thanks,

shoong


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Shoong - sorry to ask but are the ear drops for humans? If so I really wouldn't use them. If you just call the vets they will be able to advise you on suitable solutions over the phone and you shouldn't have to pay anything for the advice. Good luck


----------

